# Tree Spade Plans



## chainsawaddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone have or know of a set of plans to build a small tree spade for up to 3" diameter trees? Im not really wanting to shell out the cash, figured I could fabricate one myself. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 30, 2008)

I just had a few ideas today as a mater of fact. 1. A single blade spade to go on my dingo that uses the hyd. from the pump to vibrate it down. This might give a broader range of ball dia. . Just go around with the whole machine. 2. Is just a spade that is driven by manual hammers. Not fun.
I would like the abilty to transplant and recliam shrubs that people want me to cut down.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 30, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I just had a few ideas today as a mater of fact. 1. A single blade spade to go on my dingo that uses the hyd. from the pump to vibrate it down. This might give a broader range of ball dia. . Just go around with the whole machine. 2. Is just a spade that is driven by manual hammers. Not fun.
> I would like the abilty to transplant and recliam shrubs that people want me to cut down.



I was thinking about just trying to make one with the manual hammers, I dont need much, my dad and I want one as we usually have our "tree guy" move them, just a couple a year, but we are tightwads. It would be better anyway since he is busy and our small jobs just annoy him anyhow. 

But yeah, manual hammers and something that hitches on to a pickup ball. I guess im just gonna have to find one and look at it.


----------

